# Reclining your seat when flying



## GB (May 10, 2011)

I was just reading an article on flying and there was a huge discussion about whether or not it is rude to recline your seat. Please answer the poll and discuss here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 10, 2011)

The seat recline, so how can it be considered rude.  Are the seats too close together, yes.


----------



## GB (May 10, 2011)

The argument that the author made, and many of the readers agreed with, is that it is rude because you are putting your comfort over the person behind you.


----------



## ChefJune (May 10, 2011)

I said no, but I'll qualify that.  Only a small tilt is _really_ okay, and please tell the person behind you first.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 10, 2011)

GB said:


> The argument that the author made, and many of the readers agreed with, is that it is rude because you are putting your comfort over the person behind you.




I do put my comfort over the the person behind me, but only so far as I am allowed by the reclining seat...the seat that is just like theirs.


----------



## Zhizara (May 10, 2011)

I have made many flights in my lifetime and it has never been a problem if the person in front of me reclined their seat.


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2011)

Each person has the option to recline to maintain the same distance from the seat in front of them as when not reclined.  I do recline at times and accept that the person in front of me has the right to recline as well.

I hate to fly because it's a constant discomfort from partially undressing and redressing at the security gate prior to boarding until I get off the plane and collect baggage.  I'm over six feet tall and the seats are too close together.  I'm never comfortable, ever.  You're entitled to any comfort you can get reasonably.  Reclining is reasonable.


----------



## Selkie (May 10, 2011)

Comfort is just about the only thing that's "free" these days on the airlines, and as one who has more than a million air miles, and is a private pilot, I'm not always interested in staring out the window. I'd often prefer to take a nap - and back goes the seat, which was designed to do that. Now, I may not put it all of the way, but only part of the way, depending on whether there's anyone seated directly behind me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Each person has the option to recline to maintain the same distance from the seat in front of them as when not reclined. I do recline at times and accept that the person in front of me has the right to recline as well.
> 
> I hate to fly because it's a constant discomfort from partially undressing and redressing at the security gate prior to boarding until I get off the plane and collect baggage. I'm over six feet tall and the seats are too close together. I'm never comfortable, ever. You're entitled to any comfort you can get reasonably. Reclining is reasonable.


 

I agree with Andy, when I started flying it was kind of special.  Now it is about the worst form of travel.  The reclining seats were never a problem to me.  The worst for me was the middle seat.  I could never get comfortable in those things.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 10, 2011)

I think the level of comfort for the passenger behind your tilted seat depends on the size of this person.  I am tall, and barely have room with the seat forward.  However, I figure this is my problem and not the person's ahead of me.  

The hassle of flying today is almost not worth it.  I try to get an emergency exit seat, although now some airlines are charging extra for these seats.  Time was you got them if you looked liked you could help others in the event of an emergency.  Barring that, I opt for an aisle seat.


----------



## taxlady (May 10, 2011)

I feel that it's a passenger's right to recline their seat. That being said, be reasonable.

Don't move the seat too quickly. I hate when my meal or drink goes in my lap because the person in front of me "sproinged" their seat, with my tray attached to the back of their seat.

It's nicer if you raise your seat during meals.

If you have a seat in the second to last row, please remember that the people behind you cannot recline their seats.

Please keep your kids from kicking the seat in front.

I'm not rich, but I am seriously considering going business class next time. My last trip had me in pain from trying to sleep in the stupid seats (overnight flight to Europe). I slept on a foam mattress while I was in Denmark. It would have been fine if I wasn't already sore all over. I never stopped being sore until we missed our connection in Paris, so Air France put us up in a hotel with lovely beds.


----------



## jennyema (May 10, 2011)

GB said:


> The argument that the author made, and many of the readers agreed with, is that it is rude because you are putting your comfort over the person behind you.


 

Why is that rude?


----------



## Skittle68 (May 10, 2011)

I've done a lot of flying and it never even occurred to me that it was rude for the person in front of me to put their seat back. Maybe because I'm only 5' tall, but it never even crossed my mind. The seats only go back so far for that reason.


----------



## CharlieD (May 10, 2011)

Being a foreigner let me tell what I think. Please do not be offended, but this is how Americans are viewed on the outside. Rude and self-centered. Please understand this is not my opinion it is opinion of the world. Even if majority of you are nothing like that, the minority of those that goes traveling around the world and act like the world belongs to them create that opinion in spite of decent folks. But even further, can I blame them? Absolutely not. Thank G-d America has been a wonderful country up until now. People grew up in comfort and did not have to make any personal sacrifices, thank G-d for that. (it may change in the future, but that is a separate discussion)
So for many comfort of others is non-issue, because comfort of others did not suffer when you were comfortable. Big cars, big houses, big hamburgers. There was plenty of everything for everybody. People grew up what seems from outside selfish, where in fact they simply grew up as comfortable as a next guy, everybody were comfortable, nobody needed to think about comfort of a person behind , because that person was just as comfortable. 
Now, about the plain and the seating. Todays’ plains are packed at least one third more full than the ones in the olden days, btw, by olden days I mean 15-20 years ago only. At one time even if you reclined you could not possible make a person behind uncomfortable. Just like airline food is a thing of the history so is comfortable seats and the leg space. It doesn't exist anymore. What still exist are reclining seats, and No they are not comfortable, neither for you nor even more for the guy behind you if you choose to recline. But we have not come to understanding of this problem; we still think that we are all comfortable. Believe me, we are not. That is why I said Yes.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 10, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree with Andy, when I started flying it was kind of special.  Now it is about the worst form of travel.


Boy oh boy, I agree completely. I used to love to fly and still remember a time when airlines would pander to their customers. These days, flying has become pure hell. The rude and arrogant TSA people aside, all the airlines seem to care about is squeezing as many seats as they can into their planes - passenger comfort be damned. And at what point did flight attendants become so surly? I've found that you really have to be careful how you word any request, lest you get the stink-eye from the host/hostess.

Rant over.

I do recline my seat (hey, it's one of the few in-flight things you're actually _allowed_ to do anymore), but always try to be mindful of the person behind me.


----------



## GB (May 10, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Why is that rude?


I actually have no idea. I made this thread because it had never occurred to me that it was rude. When I read that article though and the discussion that followed I found I was in the minority, at least with that one group of people. 

I do not find anything rude about it. I recline my seat slowly the second I am allowed to and I leave it reclined until the second I am allowed. One one flight I took my seat was broken and could not recline. That was my most miserable flight ever. 

For those that said they have no problem reclining because everyone can recline, how do you feel when you are talking about the last row that van not recline?


----------



## bethzaring (May 10, 2011)

For domestic flights, I think it is rude to recline your seat. It imposes on the space of the person behind you. My current personal mode is to never recline my seat. It gains so little comfort it is not worth imposing on the person behind you. I do not like for people sitting in front of me to recline their seats. Space is so limited on planes, and flying is uncomfortable, that I feel people can sit upright for 1 to 4 hours of time.

I have flown over 200 flights in my life.


----------



## Kayelle (May 10, 2011)

I've flown many long distance flights all over the world in the last four years, and all of them have been on coach.  It's a killer when it comes to comfort no matter how you look at it. I can't imagine not reclining, or expecting anyone in front of me to sit straight up for that amount of time.
It's not a matter of being rude, and my guess is that those who think so, don't have much experience with flying. I remember a long haul night flight to Tahiti, when I told the flight attendant I couldn't figure out why I couldn't recline my seat.  It turned out the woman behind me was bent over and had her head wedged up against the back of my seat, sound asleep. I'm sure the woman was plenty po'd when the attendant woke sleeping beauty, so I could recline and try to sleep too.  Having said all that, it's just common courtesy to not recline during meals with tray tables down, and I've seen attendants request the same.
TL, I hear you about business class to Europe. I'm going to be spoiled *rotten* next week when we'll finally fly nonstop Los Angeles to London with business class because of all our air miles. Dang, the seat lays *flat with feet up!!*


----------



## jennyema (May 10, 2011)

bethzaring said:


> For domestic flights, I think it is rude to recline your seat. It imposes on the space of the person behind you. My current personal mode is to never recline my seat. It gains so little comfort it is not worth imposing on the person behind you. I do not like for people sitting in front of me to recline their seats. Space is so limited on planes, and flying is uncomfortable, that I feel people can sit upright for 1 to 4 hours of time.
> 
> I have flown over 200 flights in my life.


 


Seats were meant to recline for the sitter's comfort.  I don't think it's rude at all to recline your seat slowly, as long as a meal isn't being served -- unlikley occurance these days.

I used to live in Boston and work in Washington DC and flew down and back every week.  For 4 years.  I reclined if I wanted to.


----------



## FrankZ (May 10, 2011)

I have done a lot of flights, both domestic and international, short haul, long haul, planes big and small.  A couple of times the seats wouldn't recline, otherwise I will recline my seat to be comfortable.  I don't believe your space on the plane is vertical.  The space under seat in front of you is part of what you are paying for, under your seat belongs to someone else.  

I do find it annoying when people feel the need to recline at high rates of speed, or are back and forth.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 10, 2011)

"Do unto others as you would have them do unto you"....For that reason I do not recline my seat...and buddy you better not either!!  ~~ Exceptions made for drop dead gorgeous red heads....or brunettes, or an occasional blonde


----------



## Kayelle (May 10, 2011)

P.S. To my above post.......

I have to have a window seat, as it helps my claustrophobia to be able to look out. With the front seats relined it's nearly impossible to manage to get out, especially if there are three seats across to the isle. Grrrrrrr


----------



## pacanis (May 10, 2011)

If it is going to inconvenience the person behind you, I wouldn't exactly call it rude, but it would be impolite. Rude seems to harsh because like mentioned, they recline for a reason.
However, I do find it very rude to only think of yourself. Obviously I had a different upbringing than some folks. That is probably why some areas of the US have stereotypes, or a general way the people are perceived.

Oh, and don't be taken your smelly shoes off either, lol.


----------



## Selkie (May 10, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Oh, and don't be taken your smelly shoes off either, lol.



During the 1960s and early 70s, first class passengers used to get terry-cloth socks and encouraged to take off their shoes to relax. Of course people didn't look as if they were on a day outing on a Tijuana tour bus either! They wore dresses and suits when they traveled. Snacks, meals and non-alcoholic beverages were free and meal service was on china and you used REAL silverware. (sigh!)


----------



## taxlady (May 10, 2011)

Selkie said:


> During the 1960s and early 70s, first class passengers used to get terry-cloth socks and encouraged to take off their shoes to relax. Of course people didn't look as if they were on a day outing on a Tijuana tour bus either! They wore dresses and suits when they traveled. Snacks, meals and non-alcoholic beverages were free and meal service was on china and you used REAL silverware. (sigh!)



In the '60s & early '70s, I used to look forward to the meals on SAS! And that was in coach. There was only coach or 1st class back then.


----------



## pacanis (May 10, 2011)

Selkie said:


> During the 1960s and early 70s, first class passengers used to get terry-cloth socks and encouraged to take off their shoes to relax. Of course people didn't look as if they were on a day outing on a Tijuana tour bus either! They wore dresses and suits when they traveled. Snacks, meals and non-alcoholic beverages were free and meal service was on china and you used REAL silverware. (sigh!)


 
That brings a question to mind... would you rather someone take off their sandals, or their shoes?
Give me the sandal person. I _know_ those feet have been aired out.


----------



## taxlady (May 10, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That brings a question to mind... would you rather someone take off their sandals, or their shoes?
> Give me the sandal person. I _know_ those feet have been aired out.



Back in the '60s, a lot of people would point and hold their noses when they saw a man wearing sandals  

I think that feet need to be enclosed to get stinky.


----------



## kadesma (May 10, 2011)

I wouldn't say reclining was rude, but if I felt someone was bothered by my reclining my seat, I'd tell them nicely that I needed to rest a bit. We are paying for that privalege why not use it if possible?
kadesma


----------



## natt12321 (May 10, 2011)

I don't think its necessarily rude, but I try not to recline until the point of the flight where everyone is trying to sleep because I know how much it irritates me. 

If its a short haul flight however I don't see why you need to recline. Most chairs in peoples offices and homes don't recline so I'm pretty sure people can go 2 hours or so sitting in an upright position, that way no one imposes on anyone else's space.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 10, 2011)

I take the train. It might be a long trip, but it is relatively inexpensive, I don't have to show up two hours early so that I can be submitted to a cavity search. In fact,  I pretty much get to keep all my clothes on unless I decide to remove them. I can bring up to 5 pieces of luggage free fer nuthin, nobody wants to search them, no dogs arte going to sniff them, and they are all readily available to me if I need something from them. There is no limit on the size of any of the toiletries I bring with me. None of the employees I come in contact with before, during or after the trip work for the TSA, so there is no chance of an abuse of power. I can bring all the food and beverages I wish, including alcohol, and I have more room than the the average first class airplane seat in which to enjoy these libations. I do not need to EVER be strapped into my seat and no one ever tells me to turn off any electronic device at any time during the trip. I can move around the entire train at my leisure without having to worry about being pinned to the overhead by unexpected turbulence, and if I don't like my traveling companions, I can always proceed to the observation car and check out the goings on in your average American's backyard. Unfortunately, they don't have Frequent Railroading Miles.


----------



## pacanis (May 10, 2011)

More and more people I talk to love taking the train for just those reasons you said, Loin. It's too bad they don't really save you time from driving, let alone flying.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 10, 2011)

I remember a guy behind me going ape sh-t because I reclined half way on a 3 hr. flight to Mexico.  I am almost 6 feet tall, and he was shorter than me.  His wife and kid were totally embarrassed and kept trying to shut him up.  Flight attendant intervened, and I put my headphones on.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 10, 2011)

I take the train. In fact, I am going to San Francisco on the train next week-end. It might be a long trip, but it is relatively inexpensive, I don't have to show up two hours early so that I can be submitted to a cavity search, and in fact, I pretty much get to keep all my clothes on unless I decide to remove them. 

I can bring up to 5 pieces of luggage free fer nuthin, nobody wants to search them, no dogs are going to sniff them, and they are all readily available to me if I need something from them. There is no limit on the size of any of the toiletries I bring with me. None of the employees I come in contact with before, during or after the trip work for the TSA, so there is no chance of an abuse of power. I can bring all the food and beverages I wish, including alcohol, and I have more room than the average first class airplane seat in which to enjoy these libations. If you decide to not bring your own meals, the train has both a snack bar where you can buy hot or cold sandwiches, snacks, and beverages, including beer and wine, or a dining car that serves complete hot breakfasts, lunches, and dinners prepared by a chef and his kitchen crew and served by white coated wait staff.

I do not need to EVER be strapped into my seat and no one ever tells me to turn off any electronic device at any time during the trip. I can move around the entire train at my leisure without having to worry about being pinned to the overhead by unexpected turbulence, and if I don't like my traveling companions, I can always proceed to the observation car and check out the goings on in your average American's backyard. Unfortunately, they don't have Frequent Railroading Miles.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 10, 2011)

Hard to get to Mexico by train.  Though I did go to Padre Island back in the '80s, 15 hours late, but sheer luxury compared to flying now.


----------



## buckytom (May 10, 2011)

i agree with june. it's not rude. the seats are meant to recline, same as on a commuter bus. but you should give the fellow behind you a heads up before you drive their knees up into their folding tray.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 10, 2011)

pacanis said:


> More and more people I talk to love taking the train for just those reasons you said, Loin. It's too bad they don't really save you time from driving, let alone flying.



It's only a couple of hours longer than if I drove to SF, but when I get there, I don't have to pay for two rooms; one for me and one for the car. There's no free parking at any hotel I know of. The only way to get a parking space in San Francisco is to buy a parked car!


----------



## Kayelle (May 10, 2011)

> I take the train. In fact, I am going to San Francisco on the train next  week-end. It might be a long trip, but it is relatively inexpensive, I  don't have to show up two hours early so that I can be submitted to a  cavity search, and in fact, I pretty much get to keep all my clothes on  unless I decide to remove them.


So Sir Loin, this means you aren't really a doorman that the Sir Francis Drake Hotel??  

I love taking the train up to San Francisco, it's the only way to fly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2011)

I must recline the seat, for any length of flight.  I have short legs and that small amount the seat moves forward lets me get my feet braced without hanging my butt off the edge of the seat.  If I can't brace my feet they dangle and my lower legs go to sleep...not really a good thing as it will also cause DVT's.

And yes, I look out for my comfort first...who else is going to?


----------



## LPBeier (May 11, 2011)

I honestly don't think it is rude at all.  The person in front of me has just as much right to recline their seat in front of me!  I haven't flown in a long time, but I never saw it as much problem for me or anyone around me back in the 70's and 80's when I did a lot of flying.


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2011)

i would think it can only be considered rude if you forcefully jam your seat back to it's maximum reclination without warning the jam-ee.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 11, 2011)

I try not to recline on short flights as I fall asleep and dribble, snore and fxxx violently. This tends to put my co-pilot off as we land.


----------



## Somebunny (May 11, 2011)

Rofl!


----------



## Sprout (May 13, 2011)

I have to say, the last 2 times I've flown I was pregnant, and that tiny difference in angle between reclined and not made a huge difference for me. I imagine it does for a lot of people. The way I see it, having an inch and a half less space in front of my face makes very little difference to me. Having that seat reclined may make a huge difference to the person in front of me. The seats recline. I certainly don't have the gall to tell someone they can't recline their seat in front of me. Maybe they should have also asked "Is it rude to expect someone not to use their seat the way it is intended for your personal comfort?"    
That said, I do think you should check to see if your reclining could cause problems for the person behind you before you recline. I wait until after beverages are served, and try to wait until after the person behind me is finished with theirs to recline. If the person seems to want to enjoy their beverage over the entire course of the flight, I give proper warning.


----------



## Claire (May 14, 2011)

I'm a tall gal, which makes me an average sized man (5'9").  And I don't fly any more.  No fear of flying.  No fear of terrorism.  Just total hatred of discomfort and rudeness.  The last time I flew (15 years ago), the person in front of me bitched because he could feel my knees in his back.  The person in back of me grumbled when I put my seat back to give me a little room.  And now there is less space?  OK, airlines, don't put reclining seats in there at all.  As a matter of fact, why don't we just put in folding card table type chairs in there and let us all sort it out ourselves.  Or no chairs at all, just sit on the floor.  Might be better.  It is one thing when you're doing a NYC-Chicago or DC-NYC or something like that, but the last time I flew it was from Florida to Slovenia, and it was such a P/A that  I don't fly at all if I can help it, especially since hearing that there is less room than ever.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 14, 2011)

In fairness to the airlines, the seats we remember from years ago are still available, they are called business and first class.  In response to a demand for lower fares, airlines created coach class, based on price rather than comfort.  Business class costs less in today's dollars than regular travel of 20 years ago.  You get what you pay for


----------



## taxlady (May 14, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> In fairness to the airlines, the seats we remember from years ago are still available, they are called business and first class.  In response to a demand for lower fares, airlines created coach class, based on price rather than comfort.  Business class costs less in today's dollars than regular travel of 20 years ago.  You get what you pay for



The seats were never quite that good in coach.  Coach class (or as they used to call it, second class) has been around for a long time, at least since the '50s. It's business class that is the newer one, that they came up with for cheaper (than first class), but better than coach.

But I agree, pressure to lower prices on airfare has caused "coach" to become more and more basic and less comfortable.

I do agree, we're looking for a bargain and complaining that we got the cheap seats. I don't even call it coach; I call it cattle class. Unfortunately for most folks travelling for biz on an employer's nickel, that's all they are going to get. When I was young and travelling on a tight budget with a backpack, getting a deal was worth more than comfort to me. Nowadays, I'll just have to travel less by plane than I would like to.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2011)

That's why it's important that you buy a good pair of compression socks before flying.


----------



## Saphellae (May 14, 2011)

Interesting thread, thanks everyone. We are going to be flying from Canada > London > Greece next summer, round trip.  I'm really hoping my Mom gifts us with business class instead of economy for the wedding!! lol


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> Interesting thread, thanks everyone. We are going to be flying from Canada > London > Greece next summer, round trip.  I'm really hoping my Mom gifts us with business class instead of economy for the wedding!! lol



The difference between economy and business class to Europe is *enormous,* typically in the thousands of dollars, Saphellae.


----------



## qmax (May 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> The difference between economy and business class to Europe is *enormous,* typically in the thousands of dollars, Saphellae.




Very true.  I do a lot of business class international travel for my company, particularly to Asia.  Typical round trip airfare from the West Coast runs between $7000-$10000.  But it is comfortable.  Effectively private cubicles, seats that will lie completely flat, good food, really good wine.

Of note, the big US carriers have the worst accommodations.  The big Asian and mid-East carriers are good, running to fabulous.  I like British Airways as well, my favorite frequent flyer program.


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2011)

qmax said:


> Very true.  I do a lot of business class international travel for my company, particularly to Asia.  Typical round trip airfare from the West Coast runs between $7000-$10000.  But it is comfortable.  Effectively private cubicles, seats that will lie completely flat, good food, really good wine.
> 
> Of note, the big US carriers have the worst accommodations.  The big Asian and mid-East carriers are good, running to fabulous.  I like British Airways as well, my favorite frequent flyer program.



I sure hear you there, max.  As I said in this thread earlier, I've flown all over the world in economy on *very* long distance flights, a real killer on these old bodies by the way. Only because of our FFM's with British Airways we will be flying business class for the very first time next week, and I'll be like a kid in a candy store. I can't wait!!


----------



## qmax (May 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I sure hear you there, max.  As I said in this thread earlier, I've flown all over the world in economy on *very* long distance flights, a real killer on these old bodies by the way. Only because of our FFM's with British Airways we will be flying business class for the very first time next week, and I'll be like a kid in a candy store. I can't wait!!



Do you know what kind of aircraft you will be flying?

The BA 747s and 777s have 2-4-2 seating configuration (767 doesn't).  The 2 seats on the window side of the aisles face opposite directions, one forward, one back with a partition between them.

But center seats are one forward, two back, one forward.  The two center seats are like a separate compartment, perfect for a couple. If you can swing those seats you will really enjoy it.   Attached is a pic of wife in I in these seats on our last trip to France.


----------



## taxlady (May 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I sure hear you there, max.  As I said in this thread earlier, I've flown all over the world in economy on *very* long distance flights, a real killer on these old bodies by the way. Only because of our FFM's with British Airways we will be flying business class for the very first time next week, and I'll be like a kid in a candy store. I can't wait!!



You do know about the lounges for 1st and biz class, don't you? They are one of the perqs. I remember going to the SAS 1st class lounge at LAX in the late 60s. Good food, booze, comfy lounging area. Be sure to avail yourself of the lounge.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 15, 2011)

qmax said:


> Do you know what kind of aircraft you will be flying?



If Kayelle is flying...I want a life preserver for the WHOLE trip.


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2011)

What a *fabulous picture Max!!!  *Steve's away for the weekend, and he made the arrangements so I'm not sure about what seats he selected.  All I know is it will be a pleasure to *finally* sleep in comfort!
Yup, I'm looking forward to those lounges TL!!


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If Kayelle is flying...I want a life preserver for the WHOLE trip.



*Hey !!  *


----------



## GB (May 15, 2011)

When I flew to Israel I brought a neck brace with me. I did not have neck problems at the time, but I used it as a neck pillow. I put it on when I wanted to sleep and it kept my head from flopping over. I never travel without it now.


----------



## qmax (May 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> *Hey !!  *


Is your destination London?


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2011)

GB said:


> When I flew to Israel I brought a neck brace with me. I did not have neck problems at the time, but I used it as a neck pillow. I put it on when I wanted to sleep and it kept my head from flopping over. I never travel without it now.



They work well for a lot of people GB, not for me though.  The foam is too hot for me and adds to my claustrophobia.  Noise canceling headsets have the same effect.  It's a wonder I fly at all, but I'm motivated by getting there the fastest way possible.


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2011)

qmax said:


> Is your destination London?



Los Angels to London, and the next day on to Rome.


----------



## qmax (May 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Los Angels to London, and the next day on to Rome.



Ha! 

As I type this I am on hold waiting for a BA agent to book a trip to Rome for wife & I in September.  No kidding.


----------



## GB (May 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> The foam is too hot for me


Yeah that can def be an issue.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Los Angels to London, and the next day on to Rome.



Wonderful!  I hope you two have a blast!


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wonderful!  I hope you two have a blast!


  Awww, thanks PF.  We will be boarding a Princess ship in Rome and cruise back to England.   It's a really wonderful itinerary.


----------



## Saphellae (May 15, 2011)

> The difference between economy and business class to Europe is *enormous,* typically in the thousands of dollars, Saphellae.


Oh I know! Just a normal economy from Montreal to Athens round trip is about $2000 - 

However going on Air Canada's Executive First class is roughly $1000 dollars more round trip - it's a REALLY long flight as it stops usually in London or Germany.  Some of them with the transfers are even 24 hrs - my eyes are boggling already !!!!!!!!!!!

The last time I flew over the ocean I was oh, 9 years old (early 90's) when we were posted back to Canada from Germany with the military.  I remember a lounge!! But due to my size at 9 years old I'm unable to comment if it was spacious?? It was to me! lol. 

Needless to say I haven't travelled as much as I did as a kid, since my Dad retired when I was about 15 - no more big plane trips other than cross country.  I have developed certain paranoid tendencies since then shall we say?? WHich will make it interesting...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 15, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> Oh I know! Just a normal economy from Montreal to Athens round trip is about $2000 -
> 
> However going on Air Canada's Executive First class is roughly $1000 dollars more round trip - it's a REALLY long flight as it stops usually in London or Germany.  Some of them with the transfers are even 24 hrs - my eyes are boggling already !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I understand that feeling.  I remember sitting/standing in a seat in the airplane, I remember walking down the aisle, I remember the baggage carousel...and that's it from when I was little.  My paranoia was so bad I cashed in a plane ticket for a bus ticket many years ago.  I finally got on a plane with Shrek (didn't trust anyone else) when I was in my late 30's...pretty soon I was flying by myself. 

Talk out your nerves here...and with the person you will be flying with.


----------

